# Show your tank with hairgrass



## akkr1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wanting to see some aquariums with hairgrass growing in them. What are your opinions of it? Like it? Hate it? What are the best conditions for them?

Thanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hairgrass looks excellent
It picks up a lot of detritus because it grows so thick, so you have to clean it out good every week.
Not much different than any foreground plant.. Needs maintained.
It does great in my tank with 3wpg, nutrients every day, and pressurized CO2. Grows very slow in low light tanks.
Likes nutrient rich substrate


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

These are when I had hairgrass going in my tank


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

so hair grass wont be good in a 1.4 wpg tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It should grow as long as it isn't shaded in 1.4wpg, but it won't grow fast. It will grow its best with all the proper levels of nutrients present in the water as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> It should grow as long as it isn't shaded in 1.4wpg, but it won't grow fast. It will grow its best with all the proper levels of nutrients present in the water as well


alright,i wont do c02 but i will suplement the water


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

actually hairgrass seems to grow best in semi shaded/med-low light. super high lights makes it get a little too leggy and you will find yourself trying to clean out rats nest of growth.


----------

